# Stuck on installation of MAC OS x



## immaculate2000 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am trying to intall MAC OSx on VirtualBox but m stuck on the screen below. It doesnt pass this message, what needs to be done ?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It will not install, ever, as it can only be installed on a Mac. We do not help with Installing it on anything but a Mac, per Apple's EULA. Any further inquiry on the subject will result in action taken per the forum rules.


----------

